# New Oneida v3000 cyclone



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I am excited. I got my v3000 up and running, here's some pics. Now I have a question. For those with dust collectors(i had shop vac before), what's the best way to hook it up to a dust collector? With the shop vac, i used the built in port and it did okay.. I bought a big gulp hood and was less than impressed. I tried a couple of things. I actually got the best results taking my 5 inch flex hose and like hanging it off the back of the saw, it got every spec of dust I could see. I would need to rig the 5 inch flex hose somehow maybe, but maybe you guys can show me your setups and explain your experiences, I know everyone has messwed with this at one point or another.. I like the rousseau hood, but don't know if it's worth the money, etc..

THanks 

Brad


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*More Gulp for your Big Gulp*

Those compound miter saws spit out a lot of dust! I had my best luck when I put a large cardboard box behind the saw to capture the dust... and I see several in your bottom photo. Experiment with the cardboard to see what the best configuration is, then make one out of masonite or 1/4" ply or sheetmetal. My radial saw stays at 90 degrees to the fence for cross cutting, so I was able to make a smaller box with a down port and a blade port connected with a "Y" to a shop vac. The shop vacs have a high velocity, lower volume suction, the dust collecters move a lot of air, slower. So if possible hook a shop vac to the blade port and the dust collector to the box behind the saw. :smile: bill


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

I definitely have boxes, I'll have to play with that. I think I'm going to see what I can do without running the shop vac, I don't want to have 3 things on at once, even wearing ear muff's that's loud. It was pretty cool, the 5 inch flex hose just like sucking itself in place to the back of the saw and poof when I cut all the dust disappeared, every bit I saw. I'm going to try to rig that up. I think the key as everyone knows is getting the hose as close to the blade as possible, it's a challenge with a saw that move a bunch of different directions.. 

I really like what this guy did, but don't like modifying my saw.. 

http://www.cianperez.com/Wood/WoodDocs/Wood_How_To_Power/POWER_How_To_pages/Photog_MitersawHood.htm


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Only 2 things running*

In my case I only need the shop vac, and the saw of course, since the box "collects" the dust, the down port takes most of it. Do you have a blade guard port on that saw? :smile: bill


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Unfortunately my blade guard doesn't have a port. I can't think of a good way to add one either. I wish there was an aftermarket replacement with a port..


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

I rigged this up and Have been very surprised how well it works.. You guys will probably think I am crazy.. but it really works well..


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Congrats on your new system. Just curious why you went with the v series instead of the Gorilla series. For about $200 more you could have gotten the 2HP gorilla which uses a smaller motor and has more CFM's. I know the overall cost would have been more, shipping included.

It looks like the v system might be slightly portable while the gorilla is a stationary system.

Just curious. I got the 2 1/2HP gorilla. It is hard plumbed to all my machines. I still use a vac on my chopsaw. I have the ducting to get it to the chopsaw but never hooked it into the system.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

I went with the V system for a couple of reasons. It was cheaper especially considering the price of the stand for the gorilla. The V systems are quieter than the gorilla. Also, they told me that the newer design of the V system is actually better at separation and is a more effective cyclone design. I questioned them on that and they elaborated to say that on the V in the inlet tube is in in the V part, whereas on the gorilla the inlet was in that part above the V. Also, i'd say the V isn't portable at all.. 

I was really debating between the two. The sound difference and the more effective cyclone were the decision makers. The difference in CFM's to me wasn't that great between the 3 hp v and the 2 hp gorilla. Also they had a deal with the remote control, some 5 inch flex hose and some other things. I don't know if you noticed, but I added the bag gripper to it also, it puts a vacuum between the drum and a bag so emptying it is easier ..


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If you didn't plan on any portability within the shop (just add casters) then the wall mount that comes with the gorilla should have worked well, that is what I used. Plus the footprint of the gorilla is almost half the v series. I agree that it is a bit quieter, about 3dB, not very significant but 3dB is noticable. As for the efficiency of the system I find the data conflicting. 2HP=1349 CFM vs 3HP=1285 CFM, pretty significant. The fine dust seperation may be more efficient but as far as I can see, that too may be just a marketing position. I use mine for two weeks at a time and when I empty the bin under the filter I get about 1/2 gallon of flour. This is after I blow out and clean the filter. I use mine every day about 2 hours of realtime work where actual pickup is required.

I noticed the bag gripper. Because I have a landscaper in the same building area I have no need to bag my chips/dust. Just empty it in his mulch piles.

Either way, lightyears better than a vacuum.:thumbsup:


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Hey Leo,

You raise valid points. I didn't want it mounted to my walls due to vibration and I didn't want that much weight on my walls.. I know theoretically it would be okay, but it's 2x4 construction and I didn't build the house.. I have been thinking of making a wood stand for it possibly. When mounting it to the wall though, I think that one whole side of the filter wouldn't have space around it.. 

At any rate, I think i'll be happy with the system. I mean, the noise difference( i know it's small) and the price difference. Really by the time I bought the other stand, etc the difference would have been 300-400 factoring in the deal they gave me with remote, etc.. 

Oh yeah, the efficiency was separation efficiency not cfm's.. Like I said, i seriously questioned them on that one.. 

Thanks

Brad


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I really have no noise concerns with my shop. It is in a commercial area. I could have used the 5HP unit, but my electric bill is already enough. All the machines in my shop ar 3HP except for the jointer (1 1/2) and the Oneida (2 1/2). I mounted mine on a 2x6 steel stud wall. I put a plywood backer and rested it on top of the wall with an angle bracket just to make sure.










I don't think you could place the unit close enough to the wall to have issues with the outflow air from the filter. 

I'm sure you will be happy with the unit, I sure am with mine. I mounted it high enough to keep it out of the way of normal operation of my shop.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

*Dust ccollection*

Congratulations on your Oneida!
I have the Oneida Suoper Gorilla and find it to be a great machine.
I enclosed a picture of how I solved my problem of dust collection with my sliding miter saw. This collects 95+% of the dust when mitering at any angle.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Looks like Leo's shop is way out of my league haha. I have neighbors and live in a subdivision, I may actually order a muffler for it. With the garage door closed it's not bad on the neighbors. 

I like the pics. Damn, now that's a mitre saw enclosure, that's the largest one I have seen. I see the 2.5 inch hose off the back of the saw, but where do you actually connect duct to the whole hood?? under the bottom of it? Through the hole the small hose goes through?

Thanks

Brad


----------

